# Poll - Do You Store Your Trailer Inside Or Out?



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

*Stored Indoors our out?*​
*Do you store your trailer inside our out?*

Outside always4270.00%Inside always813.33%Inside during the winter610.00%Tarped / RV Cover46.67%


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you store your trailer inside or out? My old trailer was stored inside and I thought I would get more for it at trade... not so much. All of the delamination issues make me lean towards storage inside but they want $150 month - ouch!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine is stored outside covered by an ADCO designer series cover. While inside storage would be nice, I have our gated and locked secure community RV entrance less than 25 yards from our house and it only cost $25/year. hard to justify paying for remote indoor storage given that. got the cover down to less than 15 minutes to put on or take off the cover, and it seems to be doing a great job of protecting the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've done Inside and Outside/covered. I prefer inside because it is clean in the spring and I don't have to worry about a branch coming down on it over the winter. It sits out uncovered in the summer, but shaded by big trees. Sun is hard on trailers, but I don't think I'd do a cover in a hot climate for fear of heat buildup causing issues. Uncovered should last years (even if it fades a touch), but it requires careful maintenance of all caulked joints (roof, marker lights, etc...) to ensure they stay water tight. I pay ~$300 for 6 months indoor storage. If it was 150/month, mine would be sitting outside this winter too.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish I had bought an Airstream, which would alleviate the outdoor storage issue...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Outside and this branch is bigger than picture justifies it as.... to right is my bumper storage boxes...... just missed my baby this morning.....









So i hitched up and moved it.....









Should i go camping now


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Im outside all the time. Sits on friends of the families farm for minimal rent. Got a concrete pad inbetween 2 barns with water and electric hook up if I need it.

Jim


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

Inside storage for the winter. I got a good deal at $45 a month.
Been going there for years.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Ours is outside, would love to have a huge garage to store it in.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We have ours stored in a metal carport type building. It is outside, but under cover??


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Inside allways in a 40X50 shop building.


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Ours is stored inside, we only get it out to camp.Heated garage, I've never winterized.Our last camper we kept for 19 years, really saves them. Dennis in Lititz PA


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Outside and this branch is bigger than picture justifies it as.... to right is my bumper storage boxes...... just missed my baby this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One question...being from south Georgia what is that white stuff?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

4 Outbackers said:


> Inside storage for the winter. I got a good deal at $45 a month.
> Been going there for years.


Wow...it is$110 a month for indoor storage here. It is not quite indoor either.....just a roof over the camper and that is it....and believe it or not there is a waiting list.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Always outside. The top of the outback sees sun about 1 hour a day. The tires are never in the sun!
Works well for us.

Outside Outback!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Always outside at the RV storage lot where it sure gets dirty. Impossible to keep clean. Our goal is to be in a new home by years end where we can at least have the RV on property. Hopefully, at least under a carport but better yet in a garage. phillip


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We always store them inside. This winter the pop-up is taking up part of the garage and the Outback is taking up park of dh's heated shop.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Our camper is always in the barn unless we are camping. Having it in the barn makes it nice because nobody knows when we are gone camping.

I built the 32x48 pole barn before I bought the Outback. I made it so I could pull a camper through the barn without having to back it in. The barn is just long enough so I can have the truck and the camper hooked up and ready to go while it is in the barn.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Ours is stored at a RV storage lot... when we are home.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Outside. Ours is a tough RV. Chuck Norris wears PJs to bed with our Outback's picture on them.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

wolverine said:


> Our camper is always in the barn unless we are camping. Having it in the barn makes it nice because nobody knows when we are gone camping.
> 
> I built the 32x48 pole barn before I bought the Outback. I made it so I could pull a camper through the barn without having to back it in. The barn is just long enough so I can have the truck and the camper hooked up and ready to go while it is in the barn.


Nice! We are very envious. phillip


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> Outside. Ours is a tough RV. Chuck Norris wears PJs to bed with our Outback's picture on them.


Good one!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We store ours in the backyard where me and the 12GA can keep an eye on it. No cover and no shed. ---Mike


----------

